# طريقة عمل الصابون السائل للأطباق وأنواع أخرى



## اسلام البدوي (5 يونيو 2009)

* خطوات التصنيع*
* بالنسبة لصناعة الصابون السائل*
من المعروف ان الصابون السائل يكتسح السوق بقوة لانه يتم استخدامه على نطاق واسع في الحياة العملية فمثلا يستخدم لغسيل الملابس وايضا لغسيل الاطباق وايضا يعالج معالجات خاصة ليتم استخدامة كغسول لليدين بدلا من الصابون الصلب المعروف وذلك لتكوينه الرغوة التى بدورها تقوم بازالة اى متعلقات سواء في الغسيل او في اليدين وذلك بمجرد غسلة بالماء.
بالنسبة للمكونات الرئيسية المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون السائل سواء للاطباق او اليدين او الملابس. كبريتات الصوديوم والايثير بنسبة (16,5) . رباعي فوسفات البوتاسيوم (15) . الماء (49) . سيليكات الصوديوم (4,5) . عطور والوان (حسب الرغبة والطلب) . زيت جوز الهند وكحول ايثيلى وامينات (7,5) . لعمل الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق يستخدم هذا النوع من الصابون السائل بمكوناته الخاصة لتنظيف الاطباق وذلك لاحتوائه على مواد كيمائية تساعد في تفتتيت الدهون والتخلص منها وذلك باستخدام المياه فيما بعد.
الخطوات العملية يوضع نصف كمية الماء في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ لانه اذا كان قابلا للصدا سيتم تقاعله مع الصودا الكاوية مما يقلل من جودة المنتج ثم توضع الصودا الكاوية في الماء مع التقليب جيدا وفى اتجاه واحد حتي يبرد الخليط . يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء آخر من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ايضا ثم يوضع عليه مادة السلفونيت مع التقليب جيدا. يوضع المحلول الأول مع المحلول الثانى الناتج عن الكبريتات ويقلبوا جيدا . يتم وضع السيليكات والجلسرين وذلك بعد ان يترك الخليط فترة . بعد ذلك تضاف الروائح والالوان الصناعية مع التقليب جيدا حتى يمتزج الخليط ويظهر اللون. قوم بتعبئة الصابون السائل في عبوات بلاستيكية مع احكام الغلق . ملحوظة لكى تختبر مدة جودة المنتج قوم برج الخليط جيدا لمدة 10 ثوانى ثم اتركة لو وجدت رغوة شديدة ظلت لحوالى 5 -10 ثوانى فبذلك تكون نجحت في صناعة الصابون السائل وبدرجة عالية من الجودة.
الان بعد ان قمت بتحضير الصابون السائل وتعبئته واختبار مدى جودته يمكنك بيعه في الاسواق التجارية المحدودة (السوبر ماركت) وبالاسعار المتدوالة في السوق وهي في حدود ست جنيهات بالنسبة لسعر الزجاجة الواحدة .
وقد يعبأ الصابون السائل في الزجاجات البلاستيكية او في اكياس بلاستيكة وتوجد هذه العبوات البلاستيكية في اشكال عديدة منها.
*طرق أخرى لعمل الصابون السائل(سائل المنظفات)*
*الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الأطباق*
من الضرورى ان تقوم بتكوين الصابون المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق بمكونات خاصة لان مكوناتة تقوم بتفتيت الدهون الصلبة التى توجد على اسطح الاطباق. مكونات الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الأطباق

خطوات التصنيع يتم اضافة صوديوم الكيل اريل سلفونيت مع الماء ويخلطوا جيدا مع التسخين . قم بصهر زيت جوز الهند ودايايثانول اميد واضافته للمخلوط السابق . اضف على الخليط السابق كحول الايسوكسيلات . امزج الخليط جيدا مع التبريد في درجة حرارة تترواح بين 35 إلى 40 درجة مئوية . قم باضافة الكحول الايثيلى والماء والروائح والالوان إلى الخليط السابق . اترك الخليط فترة وذلك بعد تقليبه جيدا . تلاحظ تكون سائل ذو قوام وذلك باستمرار التقليب تحصل على الصابون السائل . ضع الصابون في زجاجات بلاستيكية محكمة الغلق .
*الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الايدى*
*مكونات الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الايدى*

خطوات التصنيع قم باضافة لوريل ايثير سلفونيت إلى الكحول الايثيلى مع التقليب جيدا حتى يمتزج الخليط ثم اضافة الماء . اضف ثنائى ميثيل اكسيد الامين إلى الخليط السابق مع التقليب الجيد . باستمرار التقليب والرج للخليط تلاحظ تكون سائل يزداد قوامه مع التقليب اضف اللون والعطور حسب الرغبة . ضع الصابون السائل في عبوات بلاستيكية مناسبة وجيدة الشكل ومحكمة الغلق. قديما قام بعض العلماء بعمل بعض الدراسات على اهمية استخدام الصابون ،فقد اكد الفيزيائى الشهير واليونانى جالين ان استخدام الصابون يعد من الاستخدامات الهامة نظرا لانه قد يعتبر علاج وقائى من بعض الامراض وخاصة الامراض الجلدية .
*[**لصناعة الصابون45 الصلب*
لا يختلف كثيرا الصابون الصلب عن السائل في المكونات وايضا يقوم بنفس الدور الذى يقوم به الصابون السائل مع فرق الاستخدام .
خطوات التصنيع قوم بعمل محلول من الصودا الكاوية واضافته إلى الكحول الايثيلى بعد تخفيفه بالماء . قوم بوزن حوالى 10 جرام من الدهون الحيوانية ثم اضافة محلول الصودا الكاوية والكحول الايثيلى إلى هذه الدهون الصلبه . قم بتسخين الخليط في حمام مائى لمدة من 30 إلى 40 دقيقة حتى يمتزج الخليط وتتفتت الدهون نهائيا . قم بعمل محلول من كلوريد الصوديوم وذلك باضافة الماء إلى ملح كلوريد الصوديوم ثم ضع الخليط من الدهون والصودا الكاوية في هذا المحلول واتركة فترة حتى يبرد . قم باخذ الخليط الذى تم عمله من الدهون والصودا الكاوية وملح كلوريد الصوديوم في اناء ثم وضعة على اللهب لمدة أكثر من عشر دقائق حتى يغلى الخليط ثم قم بتبريد الخليط في درجة حرارة الغرفة وبعد ذلك وضع الخليط في حمام ثلجى. بعد وضع الخليط في الماء البارد ستلاحظ وجود راسب معلق في قاع الاناء قم بتجميعة واستخلاصة عن طريق القطارة وبعد تجميعه في وعاء قم بغسلة بالماء البارد . وباستمرار تعرض الراسب (الصابون) المتبقى للهواء ستجد انه يتجمد أكثر واكثر اترك الصابون بعد تجفيفه وضعه في قوالب تاخد الشكل الذى تود ان يظهر فيه وباللون اللى تحتاجة. تلاحظ بعد ذلك ان الصابون قد تصلب داخل القوالب التى قمت بوضعه فيها خذ الصابون الصلب وقم بتغليفة داخل اوراق بلاستيكية سواء شفافة او ملونة وبيعه يترواح سعر الصابونة عادة بين 50-80 قرشا. بعد ذلك يمكنك بيعها في الاسواق التجارية.

* لصناعة الصابون بالجلسرين*




يعتبر هذا النوع من الصابون الصلب أكثر انواع الصابون الشائع في السوق .
والذى يحتوى على كلا من (دهون –زيت جوز الهند – زيت الخروع – صودا كاوية – مياه مقطرة – كربونات الصوديوم - سكر) صابونة بالجلسرين

خطوات التصنيع قم بتسخين 19 جرام من الدهون و18 جرام من زيت جوز الهند و19 جرام من زيت الخروع في درجة حرارة 55 درجة مئوية لتحصل على خليط متجانس . قم بوضع 250 سم من محلول الصودا الكاوية إلى الخليط . قم بتسخين الخليط امدة 30 دقيقة حتى الغليان، اترك الخليط في درجة حرارة الغرفة لمدة ساعتين . قم باضافة 45 جرام من كربونات الصوديوم مع التسخين وحتى الغليان واترك الخليط لمدة ثلث ساعة . قم باضافة 15 جرام من السكر إلى 160مل من الماء المقطر واضافته للخليط . اعد تسخين الخليط مرة اخرى عند 80 درجة مئوية وحتى الغليان . اضف اللون الصناعى والرائحة حسب الرغبة اترك الخليط حتى يبرد وذلك بعد وضعة في القوالب حتى يظهر في الشكل المرغوب وبعد ذلك يتم التسويق .
الصابون هو اختراع عربي
 *التعبئة*
يتم تعبئه الصابون في اوراق جيدة الشكل وتغليفة وتلوينة باكثر من لون ليظهر في اشكال بديعة ومن المهم ان يتم اختيار اغلفة جيدة الشكل حتى ترضى ذوق المستهلك وتجذبه . [2]
*صناعة الصابون البيتي*
*الأدوات المستخدمة*

<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>½1 ك ( كيلو) زيت زيتون او زيت طعام . 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>¼ ك من الصودا الخاصه بصناعه الصابون . 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>قطعة صغيرة قلفونيا بحجم حبة البندق يمكن شراؤها من العطار او من محل البويات . 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>¼ ك من بودرة التلك . او السبيداج . 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>¼ ك دقيق . 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>½ ملعقة ملح . 
اوعية صغيرة باشكال اصداف كالمستعملة للتورتات . 
*طريقة عمل الصابون البيتي*

<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>تنقع الصودا في ثلاث اربعا لتر ماء مذاب فيه ملح مع التقليب حتى لا تلتصق الصودا بقاء الاناء( يجب ان يكون معني ) . غطي الخليط واتركيه 24 ساعة تطحن القلفونيا و تضاف إلى الدقيق و بودرة التلك ويضاف الزيت . 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>ثم يضاف ذائب الصوداء بالماء المملح قطرة قطرة إلى المزيج مع استمرار التقليب في اتجاه واحد . 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>استمري في التحريك مدة 5 دقائق بعد تمام عملية الخلط . 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; BACKGROUND: #f8fcff; COLOR: navy; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list 36.0pt" dir=rtl class=MsoNormal>يصب في الأوعية الصغيره بحذر مع هز الأوعية باليدين من الجوانب لاسواء السطوح . غطي سطح الصابون بعد ذلك بورق زبدة ثم كرتونه ثم يغطى الجميع ببطانية صوف ويترك في مكان دافء لمدة 24 ساعة . 
تقلب الاوعية الصغيرة و نستخلص الصابون 
مقتبس من موقع كنانة
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## احمد مصطفىA (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهدو


----------



## moon_semon (25 يوليو 2009)

اريد تصنيع صابون سائل شعبي للغاية يباع اللتر بواحد جنيه فقط 
مع العلم انني الان استخدم مواد غاليه ال حد كبير مما يحقق مستوي ربحية اقل وتكلفة عالية 
فهل من طريقة مناسبة لتخفيض تكلفة انتاج الصابون السائل


----------



## يوسف الغريب (26 يوليو 2009)

moon_semon قال:


> اريد تصنيع صابون سائل شعبي للغاية يباع اللتر بواحد جنيه فقط
> مع العلم انني الان استخدم مواد غاليه ال حد كبير مما يحقق مستوي ربحية اقل وتكلفة عالية
> فهل من طريقة مناسبة لتخفيض تكلفة انتاج الصابون السائل


 

ازاى ياستاذ moon_semon تصنع كياو الصابون بواحد جنية الا اذا كررنا الماء ويباع على انة ماء صحى


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 يوليو 2009)

اليك طريقة مبسطة تجعلك تصنع الصابون بتكلفة زهيدة​​​-كيلو سلفونيك أسيد ويذاب في لتر ماء في جردل بلاستيك ويقلب لمدة 5 دقائق تقليب بطي حتى لا يعمل ر غاوي .

170جرام صودا كاويه وتذاب جسدا في 3 لتر ماء .-

إضافة الخطوة التانيه إلى الخطوة الأولى والتقليب ببطء في اتجاه واحد لمده 5 دقائق .-
إضافة ب50 قرشا رائحة معطره .-
– إضافه لون-
يمكنك ايضا استخدام سليكات الصوديوم لزيادة كثافة الصابون​
firas_ana
هذه التركيبة تم اقتباسها من العضو​


----------



## chemist221 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الهم لك الحمد على أن جعلت من هذه الأمة من لا يبخل عليها بالعلم ..جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذى العزيز


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور جدا جدا *




​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى على المرور


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (15 أغسطس 2009)

اسلام البدوي قال:


> * خطوات التصنيع*
> *بالنسبة لصناعة الصابون السائل*
> من المعروف ان الصابون السائل يكتسح السوق بقوة لانه يتم استخدامه على نطاق واسع في الحياة العملية فمثلا يستخدم لغسيل الملابس وايضا لغسيل الاطباق وايضا يعالج معالجات خاصة ليتم استخدامة كغسول لليدين بدلا من الصابون الصلب المعروف وذلك لتكوينه الرغوة التى بدورها تقوم بازالة اى متعلقات سواء في الغسيل او في اليدين وذلك بمجرد غسلة بالماء.
> بالنسبة للمكونات الرئيسية المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون السائل سواء للاطباق او اليدين او الملابس. كبريتات الصوديوموالايثير بنسبة (16,5) . رباعي فوسفات البوتاسيوم (15) . الماء (49) . سيليكات الصوديوم (4,5) . عطور والوان (حسب الرغبة والطلب) . زيت جوز الهند وكحول ايثيلى وامينات (7,5) . لعمل الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق يستخدم هذا النوع من الصابون السائل بمكوناته الخاصة لتنظيف الاطباق وذلك لاحتوائه على مواد كيمائية تساعد في تفتتيت الدهون والتخلص منها وذلك باستخدام المياه فيما بعد.
> ...


 أ/ اسلام لا يجب نقل كل شىء بدون فهم للشىء المنقول 
اولا صابون الايدى بينتج من تصبن زيت بذرة القطن او الكتان مع هيروكسيد البوتاسيوم 
ثانيا الصابون الصلب الطريقة المستخدمة حاليا فى المصانع هى الطريقة الباردة 
ولها مواصفات من حيث انواع الزيوت ونسبة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم طبقا لنوع الزيت
وهناك اضافات اخرى كثيرة
وشكرا لك


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (18 أغسطس 2009)

اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسلام البدوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم إخوانى على ملاحظاتكم


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*الهم لك الحمد على أن جعلت من هذه الأمة من لا يبخل عليها بالعلم ..جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذى العزيز*​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى على المرور


----------



## بسامووو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## fadiza17 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز


----------



## اسلام البدوي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين إخوانى على المرور


----------



## أولاد سلطان (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز
هل من الممكن إرشادي إلى كتب في علم صناعة الصابون والشامبوهات لكن باللغة العربية لأني لا أجيد اللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## معمارى-81 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## غرداية47 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 يناير 2010)

مشكورين إخوانى على المرور


----------



## محمد بستان (30 مايو 2010)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> ازاى ياستاذ moon_semon تصنع كياو الصابون بواحد جنية الا اذا كررنا الماء ويباع على انة ماء صحى


 
بالفعل يوجد بالسوق صابون سائل ثقيل القوام وليس ماء ويعطى رغوة جيدة ويباع بسعر واحد جنية فقط للمستهلك النهائى ولكن اعتقد ان المواد الداخلة فى التركيب قد تكون مواد خطيرة جدا بخلاف السليكات والله اعلم


----------



## زنكلو (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohands whale (26 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx ya man


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع يبدو معقد جدا


----------



## safaa fared (20 يوليو 2010)

اريد مشاهدة مكينات صناعه الصابون السائل الشكل الخارجى للمكن والشكل الداخلى مكن الى اريد الافاده السريعه


----------



## شريف بحر (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكمممممممممممم

معلومات قيمة

بس الناس عايزه التكلفه البسيطه

كلام استاذ محمد مظبوط

في ناس عايزه تكسب وخلاص ومش مهم الجوده

بس التفكير ده مش صح


----------



## ايمن عبد النبى على (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0تحيتى لادارة الملتقى وجميع الاعضاء وارجو مساعدتى فى تسهيل صناعة الصابون السائل بجميع انواعه وصابون الوجه بالمقادير و الطريقة


----------



## lion ghost (24 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحت عايز اعرف تركيبة زيت الصابون بتكلفتها واماكن بيع المكونات 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ج.ناردين (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية
دمت بخير


----------



## حسام سرحان شحاتة (13 يناير 2011)

*طلب معرفة صناعة الكلور*

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة بدقة كيفية تصنيع الكلور باعلى جودة و اقل تكلفة كى تناسب الاسعار المنافسة السوقية و معرفة اماكن بيع خامات هذا المجال حيث انى لا اعرف الا القليل عن هذا الموضوع و اريد الخوض فى هذا المجال بمساعدتكم و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عزو العز (16 يناير 2011)

السيد:اسلام البدوي المحترم معلومات مفيدة ومني أجمل تحية وشكرا
التعادُل الكيميائي تفاعل كيميائي يحدث بين حمض وقاعدة وينتج عنه ملح وماء. وإذاكان التفاعل تامًا،فإن محلول الملح النهائي يكون عادةمتعادلاً لاهو حمضي ولاهو قاعدي. والتعادل هوأحدالتفاعلات المهمة في التحليل الكيميائي وفي العديد من أفرع الصناعة. 
ويعتبر ph=7


----------



## شبرا البلد (16 يناير 2011)

ممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (25 يناير 2011)

المنظف السائل يتركب من 10%سلفونيك 1.7كيلوجرامن هيدروكسيدالصوديوم مذاب في 2 لتر ماء 0.5% ملح طعام 2% تكسابون n70 مادة حافظة مثل الفورمول 0.25%


----------



## هانئ محمد خليفة (6 فبراير 2011)

*الصابون السائل الشعبى*

اريد عمل صابون سائل شعبى بتكلفة بسيطة الكيلو بجنية لعمل مشروع تجارى ويكون زو رغوة عالية وتكلفة بسيطة ويتميز بالتقل


----------



## مراد الرشدان (11 فبراير 2011)

_جزاكم الله عنا كل خير_


----------



## البرداعى (24 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر
يس مفيش طريقة سهلة


----------



## رائد11 (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## Amrbasla (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على التركيبة ولاكن يوجد استفسار بعد التركيب وجد رائحة كريهة بعد يوم واسمرار لليدالتركيبة الى 10ك(9كمياة+1ك*سلفونيت+200جرام بطاس+رائحة ولون )اتمنى الاجابة ولكم الشكر عند الله
*


----------



## Teknovalley (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخي الكريم ....
ضروري جداً حضرتك تحط في الخلطة مادة حافظة بنسبة 0.5% بحد أقصى على سبيل المثال الفورمالين ( مع أني لا افضله بالمرة) أو بايوكرول 6000 أو أي مادة حافظة لان الخلطة بدونه يحدث لها تعفن وتظهر هذه الرائحة الكريهة


----------



## TSAID666 (26 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكل الاخوة والاخوات علي المعلومات القيمة والتي لاتقدر بمال لما تجلمة من اموال ولكن السؤال الان في اي شئ يتم تعبئة الصابون لكي يتم توزيعة وبيعة هل يباع في اكياس بلاستيك مثل الاكياس التي يباع فيها اللبن في البقالة بالكيلو او نصف كيلوا ام هناك طريقة تعبئة في زجاجات شفافة مثل فيبا وبريل وموفرة لاني علي حد علمي لكي تعبئة في زجاجات بلاستيك شفافة فأنها تكون مكلفة ربما تكلف الزجاجة الواحدة ثمن لتر صابون وبهذا تتضاعف التكلفة افيدونا افدكم الله 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## عادل الصياد (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم فقد افدتونا كثيرا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

لو عايز تركيبات مميزة راسلنا على [email protected]


----------



## شركه المهندس (14 يناير 2012)

الرجاء الايفادة بطريقه تصنيع الصابون السائل خامه جيدة بسعر متداول بسعر كويس وايضا طريقه تصنيع الصابون الصلب شاكر ومقدر مع تحياتى


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (2 مارس 2012)

كتاب تكنولوجيا صناعة الصابون والمنظفات الصناعية انا اشتريتة لاانصحك بة أبداhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/78.gif


----------



## السعيد درغام (6 مارس 2012)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> *مشكور جدا جدا *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mhmd brakat (29 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا

لو عايز تعمل صابون سائل ليباع شعبي عليك باستخدام النسب الاتية :
7% سلفونيك
3% تكسابون
معادلتهم ب بوتاسا كاوية
5% سيليكات
0.5 % مادة حافظة (حمض ستريك- فورمالين)
لون+ ريحة

بهذه التركيبة تصل الي جودة جيدة جدا وسعر قليل جدا جدا يعني ممكن تصنع ال 10 لتر باقل من 4 جنيه

شكرا


----------



## HAZEMIA (30 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ..موضوع جميل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك...اتحفظ فقط على مادة السيليكات لانها مع الاستعمال اليومي تسبب امراضا غير حميدة*


----------

